# Epiweb moss. Easy?



## Okita (Jan 25, 2014)

I was looking into moss options (since the stuff i buy from the pet store seems to die) How good is this Epiweb moss? is it easy? do I need to do anything special to get it to grow or do I just mix the mixture and put it on my desired surface? Thoughts and opinions would be great!


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

Are you talking about spreading moss mix on epiweb? If so I heard it can take a long time for a complete layer of moss to grow. All you really need though is good lighting, humidity and time.


----------



## Okita (Jan 25, 2014)

is that how it works? I was just looking at the Folius website. they have Hygrolon sheets. I assume you add water to the mix and spread it onto the sheet and let it grow? (trying to figure out how it works and if it works well)


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

yeah thats how a lot of people have done it. If you search hygrolon in the members vivariums forum you'll get a lot of different builds and pictures too.


----------



## Okita (Jan 25, 2014)

Okay thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

no problem! look up toksyn's "The Precipice" thread. He uses hygrolon and a moss mix and has excellent pictures.


----------



## ndame88 (Sep 24, 2010)

At first I did not think much of this moss mix, but after 6-8 months, holy cow, if put in the right place, it has gone crazy with growth, to include some type of fern. Just have to be VERY patient and keep it moist.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I bought some to use on hygrolon. It seems to be hard to get it to stick to vertical surfaces. Anyone have a tip to make that easier?


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

Get it to the consistency of gooop and spread it like butter. Its nice to have a spray bottle on hand to mist, squirt, and manipulate it to stick. It helps with the clean up too!


----------



## Jeremy M (Oct 19, 2012)

harrywitmore said:


> I bought some to use on hygrolon. It seems to be hard to get it to stick to vertical surfaces. Anyone have a tip to make that easier?


Have you mixed it with water yet? Once you get it to the right consistency, you can spread it with a brush. As previously suggested, a spray bottle is a good tool to use.

Basic tip for this in general- don't put on too thick of a layer, it won't root properly into the bg, and use distilled or RO water (much of this will be live sphagnum). As for keeping it moist, hygrolon would by perfect for that- look for some other build threads for how it works. Basically you just need a portion of the sheet submerged in a body of water.

I find that mosses sold at large-scale pet stores (eg, petco- any moss whose packaging looks specifically made for the specific moss product) and the little mounds of moss you can get at nurseries are difficult or won't survive long-term in a viv- (and aside from that, many are normally gross-looking in their growing habits). Folius mox mix is great, but aside from that you would be best off purchasing moss from other members on this site or just ordering some specialty tropical plants and hope to get a batch of moss growing on them that likes your tank conditions.


----------

